# Any SA sufferers in and around Philadelphia (PA) ?



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

I would be interested in group up


----------



## phillyy (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm interested too. I go to Villanova and live on campus so its only a short train ride to center city for me


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I read about philly on wiki , it says it is mostly german-americans is that true?


----------

